# little ****s in their jumped up corsas



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Little prick today (can only assume little as he had his windows blacked out. Bling fucking bling) goes flying across a mini roundabout as I'm turning right on it and has the fucking nerve to sound his horn at me. Needless to say I followed the twat with my horn on pretty much constantly until I turned off. 
Can't we just cull them? Give the fox hunting folk something to do, and it's opressing the lower classes too. They'd love it.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

[smiley=behead.gif] That's what i say!


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

You sound your horn to make other road user's aware of your presence. So it would appear that he was using his hooter correctly. Chasing him with yours blaring shows a lack of personal control that in a high powered vehical could spell disaster for yourself or other road users.
Lowering yourself to their level isnt the answer.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Needless to say I followed the twat with my horn on pretty much constantly until I turned off.


Of course kiddies thats the right thing to do.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> You sound your horn to make other road user's aware of your presence. So it would appear that he was using his hooter correctly.


Stephen, I was well aware of his presence. It was a mini roundabout. He blasted his horn because he obviously thought that as a street racer he had right of way. So no, he wasn't using his horn correctly. He just didn't know, or didn't care, how roundabouts work.



stephengreen said:


> Chasing him with yours blaring shows a lack of personal control that in a high powered vehical could spell disaster for yourself or other road users.
> Lowering yourself to their level isnt the answer.


I didn't chase him. It was rush hour in london, over speedbumps and was in full control. And of course it's the answer. If I hadn't responded the little dick would have probably thought he was in the right.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Fortunately it sounds like he was just an idiot and not a gun or knife carrying idiot.

:?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I didn't chase him. It was rush hour in london, over speedbumps and was in full control. And of course it's the answer. If I hadn't responded the little dick would have probably thought he was in the right.


Instead, he went away thinking "how cool, I managed to piss off that jumped up TT driver enough to get a reaction..."

The minute you drop down to THEIR level, you enter THEIR world, and you simply ain't anything...

Correct response would have been to pop a cap in his ass.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

If that minor incident gets your this wound up, i'd hate to see you when someone cuts you up!!


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

or shags his missus


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> If that minor incident gets your this wound up, i'd hate to see you when someone cuts you up!!


He actually nearly hit me. I wasn't that bothered about that, as people make mistakes. It was the fact that he sounded his horn at me that annoyed me.

And I wasn't in the TT. Maybe that was it. Corsas with blacked out windows and oversize alloys maybe have more 'respect' (or is it respekt) than ibizas or some crap like that.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Yeh that's right i'm driving a skoda labia at the moment so everyone show me wespect wight [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

L7C TT said:


> skoda labia


 :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

phil said:


> Little prick today (can only assume little as he had his windows blacked out. Bling fucking bling) goes flying across a mini roundabout as I'm turning right on it and has the fucking nerve to sound his horn at me. Needless to say I followed the twat with my horn on pretty much constantly until I turned off.
> Can't we just cull them? Give the fox hunting folk something to do, and it's opressing the lower classes too. They'd love it.


I stand on ceremony and salute TT drivers knowing how careful you lot are with your cars. 

I was driving round my local town car park the other day looking for a parking space. One came up on the end of the line of cars which was nice and wide along with a good opportunity to not get door dents. Who was I confronted with? But a nice man in a suit n a V6. So I let him have it  .

Then asked for his mobile number later :wink:  .


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Phil, if he came at the roundabout from the right (your right side) then does he not have right of way? :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Phil, if he came at the roundabout from the right (your right side) then does he not have right of way? :?


Think Phil said the little ***** went flying across the mini roundabout! Still would be coming from Phil's right I assume though like you thought TTotal! :roll:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> I stand on ceremony and salute TT drivers knowing how careful you lot are with your cars.


Abi do you have a TT :?: just interested


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

<short pause while Abi remembers whether she has one or not... its a subject she's never really been able to answer properly before. Sometimes when asked, she'll claim to have had 1 or 2 before (a long time ago) then all of a sudden, tells us she's buying her first one (and gets all excited about it...). Not long aterwards, she seems not to have one anymore...>


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Oh i see :? i think :-|


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Phil, if he came at the roundabout from the right (your right side) then does he not have right of way? :?


Nah, I said I was turning right. I then followed him.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I assumed that Phil was turning right and already on the roundabout when said tosser coems on to the roundabout in front of him from the left.

May be wrong though. Usually am.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...and I assumed that the Corsa Neddy approached the roundabout fast just as our man was entering it, and then assumed that 'I am now on your right therefore it must be my right of way' ignorant stance once he was on the roundabout.

Personally I wouldn't have risen to the bait - little twats like that should be ignored. Were it open road immediately afterwards that I knew, I'd have goaded him into driving a lot faster than he wanted to, or was capable of...Corsa brakes fade very quickly.

Not really worth the stress and bother though. These are everyday occurances. Eventually some obliging neantherdal type will get cut up by said Neddy, and drag the hapless twat out for a good 'talking to'.
What goes around etc.

Love and Peace Man. :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

phil said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > If that minor incident gets your this wound up, i'd hate to see you when someone cuts you up!!
> ...


I thought it this thread a minute ago when i was driving down the road to my office and a similar shitty car is at a junction at the side of the road indicating to come right on the road i'm on.

He starts to come very slowly and i have brake. I tooted the horn as he had severley cut me up and he just stopped half way across the road. I flashed my xenons at him which seemed to do the trick as he put a hand in front of his eyes to block the light then drove on.

Twat.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I have to turn right across a mini roundabout to get into my road (my right of way). People coming the other way often fail to stop as required. When I had my Â£2k Vectra, it was great fun to go anyway and watch their faces...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A guy I used to work with did the same. Long story, but his Saab Turbo was written off and at the time he couldn't afford anything decent. SO he bought an old and very battered Volvo 240 Estate.

He found that when edging out of junctions most people were happy to let him pull out. Same as merging - funnily enough other people kept out of his way.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> A guy I used to work with did the same. Long story, but his Saab Turbo was written off and at the time he couldn't afford anything decent. SO he bought an old and very battered Volvo 240 Estate.
> 
> He found that when edging out of junctions most people were happy to let him pull out. Same as merging - funnily enough other people kept out of his way.


Same in the landrover, apart from some muppets on motorways joining the carriageway when I'm bimbling along in the inside lane...

But when going down residential streets through speed bumps and pinch points, you'd laugh at the room they give me...

its a breath of fresh air, and one of the reasons I love Bert


----------



## Tricky (Aug 27, 2004)

Roundabouts are a particular favourite of mine (that and people pulling out in front of me as I'm almost alongside them). I seem to attract idiots trying (and often succeding (sp?)) in pulling out in front of me from the left. Ok, so the quattro helps me get round a bit quicker but you'd think people would have an appreciation for how quickly they can move off from slow/stand-still.

Not too long ago I was turning right and I looked right at the driver of a Merc - proper eye contact - but he still tried to go. He did stop short of acutally driving across me but managed to get a [email protected] gesture in as I passed him!?!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

L7C TT said:


> Abi do you have a TT :?: just interested


http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/digimeistter/tumbleweed_parachilna.jpg


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> L7C TT said:
> 
> 
> > Abi do you have a TT :?: just interested
> ...


PMSL :lol:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Two lanes into roundabout. Two lanes out of roundabout.Enter roundabout in out side lane with a vehicle entering on my left.Vehicle on left continues all the way round cutting across my bows.YOU FUCKING DOZY WANKER!
These people are worse than the corsa example, they are brain dead moron's who have no idea how to use roundabouts properly.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> Two lanes into roundabout. Two lanes out of roundabout.Enter roundabout in out side lane with a vehicle entering on my left.Vehicle on left continues all the way round cutting across my bows.YOU FUCKING DOZY WANKER!
> These people are worse than the corsa example, they are brain dead moron's who have no idea how to use roundabouts properly.


Isn't it eactly the same as the Corsa example.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

It's not the same but probably more annoying as it happens so much more often. The other one you get is people who indicate at the exit, presumably because they were told by their driving instructor that that's what you do at roundabouts, where in actual fact it looks like they're trying to change lane.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Tossers that don't indicate when turning right off a roundabout is my most personal flame!! :x


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> Two lanes into roundabout. Two lanes out of roundabout.Enter roundabout in out side lane with a vehicle entering on my left.Vehicle on left continues all the way round cutting across my bows.YOU FUCKING DOZY WANKER!
> These people are worse than the corsa example, they are brain dead moron's who have no idea how to use roundabouts properly.


Nice to see you back Stephen  :roll:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > Two lanes into roundabout. Two lanes out of roundabout.Enter roundabout in out side lane with a vehicle entering on my left.Vehicle on left continues all the way round cutting across my bows.YOU FUCKING DOZY WANKER!
> ...


Been a busy year. Finding time to log on and put you lot straight has been next to impossible.However my 14 year old finally persuaded me to install broadband which is brill. Also got the said 14 year old to install a router and a note pad card so i'm now wire free!. Its nice to know that after fourteen years of shoveling food into his mouth one minute, and fivers into his pockets the next, im finally getting some use out of him! :lol:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

You will all be pleased to know the POLICE do not agree with the ole give way to the right rule! I had a smash on a mini! Nutter in a micra(thought he was in a 350!) came at me from my right and spun me through 180 Degree's writing my car off in the process!. Luckily I had two witnesses confirming he was a Loonatic!.

The Police advised that minis are NO MANS LAND!!! Be Warned!!!! [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > A guy I used to work with did the same. Long story, but his Saab Turbo was written off and at the time he couldn't afford anything decent. SO he bought an old and very battered Volvo 240 Estate.
> ...


I'm so pleased you named him after me.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Well technically you are BreTT and he is Bert, but its close enough - and he *was* your idea...!!

Fancy buying him off me?


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Nova with blackout curtains pulled up alongside me at a set of traffic lights the other week. Even though he was in the lane for 'turn right' I just knew he was going to go straight on and show me how fast his car was. As it happened, I was right, and he did show me how fast his car was (not very) but I did leave the junction thinking "you're not serious, surely?". And I didn't have to try hard, before the moral majority get on my case.

MY roundabout hate is people who come to a roundabout with two lanes in and one out, then try to use the right-hand lane to go straight across the roundabout. Nice try, but just putting yourself in the wrong place and indicating right isn't going to magically open up a gap for you. More and more people seem to agree with me recently on the way to work, as I've seen people just a few inches off my back bumper making sure that the t**t can't pull in.

Tolerance? Where?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Is that a Firenza in your avatar Theosgb? 

had one of those many years ago.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Aye, that it be. A hobby, had it for years.


----------



## fivelittlefish (May 15, 2002)

> s that a Firenza in your avatar Theosgb?
> 
> had one of those many years ago.


Me too! I thought it was the coolest motor. At the time.


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

Similar thing happened to me on Tuesday - went up & over Kirkstone Pass towards Windemere (highly recommended btw!), rolled onto that mini roundabout at the end only to have a Nova rip across my bows from the left without even looking  . Luckily I was awake and managed to stop but then his mate behind him in a Golf (link with another thread?!) did exactly the same bloody thing :x

Anyway, went _the other way_ on Thursday and there's a wrecked Nova in a passing place next to a big hole in the guard rail and a nice set of skid marks disappearing over the edge... Don't know if it was same Nova but here's hoping!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

fivelittlefish said:


> > s that a Firenza in your avatar Theosgb?
> >
> > had one of those many years ago.
> 
> ...


And me!

The 'Droop Snoot' Firenza. Released 1974, well before the RS2000. Lovely looking car, all of them were silver, they still look quite 'modern' today. 131bhp tuned engine, with ZF five speed box, alloy wheels, run flat tyres, bigger brakes and rear axle. Rare as well, as only ~ 200 were made before the project got cancelled due to the '74 energy crisis and the fact that the nosecones and mechanical mods were expensive - it was an image builder for Vauxhall, but didn't make them any money. The cars still have a very strong following today through their owners club - the DSG (Droop Snoot Group)

I had a later ('76) 'sportshatch' version - based on the HC estate body. Just as rare ~ 200 made and all of them in extra dark wine red paint and special red tartan trim! They used the left over nosecones from the cancelled Firenza project, the rest of the car was standard 2300cc Magnum, without the tuned engine and uprated mechanicals.

I've often wondered about your sig pic, Theosgb. I knew what the car was, but didn't think anybody else would recognise it or even know what it is, as they are so rare.

Anyway, back to little shits in their corsas ....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Remember them well Paul, dont forget there are a few of us still about as old (almost) as you ! 

Luton's finest ! But made in Germany?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Remember them well Paul, dont forget there are a few of us still about as old (almost) as you !


I was at secondary school (just!) when they were announced  Tried to persuade my dad to buy one, but he bought a Victor instead :roll:



TTotal said:


> Luton's finest ! But made in Germany?


No, nothing to do with Germany at all. The Firenza was totally a British product. This was in the days when Opel and Vauxhall sold two totally different model ranges. From about '77 onwards Vauxhall/Opel models began to merge - today they are exactly the same cars, except for the badges


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Paul, did you see the bit in the Telegraph Motoring Suppt about your car, they were complaining about the Picnic table graphics :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Paul, did you see the bit in the Telegraph Motoring Suppt about your car, they were complaining about the Picnic table graphics :lol:


  Whats wrong with my graphics? :wink:










Every thing is laid out nice and logically, and is very easy to use. I admit, the buttons aren't as big as the 'fisher price play pen' push buttons, in the TT  :wink:

Have you still got the Telegraph article? If you have, keep hold of it for me


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wrong end of the stick Paul, matey with the long hair from Top Gear's column - he said the "Picnic Table" graphic came up when it wanted to stop for a break....like the 2 hours on our DIS.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Wrong end of the stick Paul, matey with the long hair from Top Gear's column - he said the "Picnic Table" graphic came up when it wanted to stop for a break....like the 2 hours on our DIS.


Yes, mine does it too! :lol:

F knows how you disable it, I'm no good wiv computers :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Whats wrong with my graphics? :wink:


The thing I didn't like on the dash was the mph display. I think the ability to simply recalibrate the speedo to mph or kmph is really good and I hope more adopt it but I just wasn't keen on the illuminated 'mph'. To me it seemed a little old school.

A very cool feature though. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

p.s. On my holiday I had my DIS flashing at 5 hours of driving. :roll: 
There should be a "This is a bloody driving holiday" button.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You seem to have enough toys to play with there in that VX490 !


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> The thing I didn't like on the dash was the mph display. I think the ability to simply recalibrate the speedo to mph or kmph is really good and I hope more adopt it but I just wasn't keen on the illuminated 'mph'. To me it seemed a little old school.
> 
> A very cool feature though. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


You can change the display settings so that you either have the MPH or KMH light, lit. The the speedo needle then adjusts itself to which ever mode is set. The only problem is that the MPH/KMH light is too bright, compared to the other displays. Solution is to remove the dash pod, and fit a lower wattage bulb (or led) but I haven't got around to doing it yet...



TTotal said:


> You seem to have enough toys to play with there in that VX490 !


_"fully loaded, mate"_ :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bit of tape over it ? :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think a lower wattage bulb would do the good. Thinking back it was because it was in your face.

I prefer your option to John's. :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------

